

Startup Quote: Joe Kraus, partner, Google Ventures - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2909106430

======
raychancc
Don’t forget to balance optimism with fact and belief with reality.

\- Joe Kraus (@jkraus)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2909106430>

